# How long is gas good



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d use it to kill fire ants and get fresh gas


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Run it through your weed whacker and lawn mower...throw some Seafoam in it, you'll be aite


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

NE fuel you will be ok. I would go ahead and pump it out and run in other small equipment as mentioned above though


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I also run Yamaha fuel conditioner and ring free plus. All the time.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Id pour it in a vehicle and dilute with fresh gas.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Is it a in hull tank or portable?
Id definitely call 6 months the red line like mentioned id run it in everything that had land involved,the boat gets fresh gas as i cant walk on water quite yet 😊if it had yamaha ring free in it id run it in boat thats some good stuff👍i believe in it
Not only does ring free Protect your outboard from carbon buildup ,but it protects against the effects of ethanol-gasoline and other gasoline containments.i also believe it ads to self life meaning fuel left in tanks for months i might push my red line to 12 months with ring free other wise, varnish to jets starts to happen at a year with untreated fuel 👍😎


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Just because it runs fine in your driveway doesn't mean it will run on the water with a loaded prop. I'd put new fuel in the tank and take it for a test drive before I made any plans.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

4 strokes are a lot more forgiving with imperfect fuels, too...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ this if theres a problem she will always show under a load 👍😎


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes injection is more forgiving than carb bowls full fuel 👍can stand the sitting time way better!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

If you’re running it out this weekend, do it. If you’re still gonna have some of it in the tank in two months, drain and refill now. 

I swap my gas storage out at 6 months maximum but I store it in full metal cans to keep air out and sheltered in a barn. Just swapped it all out last weekend into the truck and filled the cans with fresh. If it was stored under any less good conditions I’d change it more often.

When I change it out I pump *all* the old gas out.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

All the advice is spot on. Six months you are on the edge. At a minimum run some sea foam trough the system.
If you can decant then consider doing so and running in you car.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs. I’m running it this weekend duck hunting. It’s a portable tank so I’ll just put some new gas in.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^thats what id do ,plus you may want to start using ring free its cheep insurance 👍😎one ounce per 10 gallons if i remember right 🤪


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man y'all are over thinking. I use NE in my 4 stroke and it sits during the winter. I put some Berrymans in it , I crank it some, then when I'm ready to go I fill it with fresh NE and so far after all these years it just goes!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Man y'all are over thinking. I use NE in my 4 stroke and it sits during the winter. I put some Berrymans in it , I crank it some, then when I'm ready to go I fill it with fresh NE and so far after all these years it just goes!!!


He stated it is not ethanol free. If it were it would be a no-brainer but the ethanol gas goes to shit pretty quickly. I run it and run the outboard at least weekly to keep it from screwing up the carbs.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Toss it!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He stated it is not ethanol free. If it were it would be a no-brainer but the ethanol gas goes to shit pretty quickly. I run it and run the outboard at least weekly to keep it from screwing up the carbs.


I think that the OP said that he had “non ethanol”!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

BrandonFox said:


> Toss it!


I agree, probably only talking about 6 gallons or so. Why take a chance out in the marsh in the winter?


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

The small engine repair guy near me says four weeks and ethanol fuel begins to foul a carb. He recommends after four weeks dump it in the car and get fresh.


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

BrandonFox said:


> Toss it!


I've been dumping any questionable fuel in my 36 gallon tank in my Tundra, but if I found some that was really bad, like visible stuff in it and or water, what do you do with it? I have a coffee container with about a gallon of gas having a bit of water in it and I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I think that the OP said that he had “non ethanol”!


You’re right. I think it’s so uncommon down here in as you say “dumbshitville” that I am shocked when people actually post about ethanol free.
In that case I would not worry about it. Top it off and go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dania02525 said:


> I've been dumping any questionable fuel in my 36 gallon tank in my Tundra, but if I found some that was really bad, like visible stuff in it and or water, what do you do with it? I have a coffee container with about a gallon of gas having a bit of water in it and I have no idea what to do with it.


Use it to light your BBQ pit


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

A local garage should have the name of the recycler who dolls petroleum wastes. Also your area petroleum distribution businesses will know
Your county waste management people will have a number also


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

dania02525 said:


> I've been dumping any questionable fuel in my 36 gallon tank in my Tundra, but if I found some that was really bad, like visible stuff in it and or water, what do you do with it? I have a coffee container with about a gallon of gas having a bit of water in it and I have no idea what to do with it.


If it’s that bad, we have a Hazmat facility that will take anything. Check out your area.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Fin said:


> If it’s that bad, we have a Hazmat facility that will take anything. Check out your area.


Agreed. Our local county landfill has a hazardous center that accepts gas, oil, bulbs, etc. free of charge.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

All I know is limiting carb rebuilds will save you money. Recycling a little gas is cheaper than the alternative.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He stated it is not ethanol free. If it were it would be a no-brainer but the ethanol gas goes to shit pretty quickly. I run it and run the outboard at least weekly to keep it from screwing up the carbs.


NE means no ethonal


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> NE means no ethonal


I already cleared up my mistake. I know what NE stands for we just don’t have much availability down here. 
Good looking flies!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I leave the same tank in my skiff all year for 10 months and it starts right up and rolls just fine when I get back. 4 years in a row now. The first day I usually just spend time near the ramp just in case there are any kinks. So maybe 10 mile limit so the trolling motor can take me home😁


----------



## interested (Apr 11, 2021)

Its not worth ,pump it out and put fresh gas in ,my neighbor used old gas and it cost him a lot of money to fix the problem on a Yamaha 4 stroke


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> I leave the same tank in my skiff all year for 10 months and it starts right up and rolls just fine when I get back. 4 years in a row now. The first day I usually just spend time near the ramp just in case there are any kinks. So maybe 10 mile limit so the trolling motor can take me home😁


😐


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

dania02525 said:


> I've been dumping any questionable fuel in my 36 gallon tank in my Tundra, but if I found some that was really bad, like visible stuff in it and or water, what do you do with it? I have a coffee container with about a gallon of gas having a bit of water in it and I have no idea what to do with it.


You aren’t supposed to pour it out, but it will work (well) as a weed killer. If it isn’t that much, you can simply leave it open outside and let it evaporate. Taking to a place that deals with it is best though. 

That said I certainly remember using leaded gasoline to clean my motorcycle chain (without gloves btw) and dumping the dirty mix along the fenceline.


----------



## Paul kritzinger (Jan 10, 2016)

Do not mix NE with ethanol gas ! NE holds way more water in suspension and when added to ethanol gas causes phase separation of the water. I learned the hard way. 5 gallons of admittedly very old NE into the GMC Sierra. Made it 2 miles. Water into the injectors. $800 repair! 100 miles later the catalytic converters failed -$2500.
Dump it!




__





PetroClear - Understanding the Dangers of Phase Separation in Ethanol Blends







petroclear.com


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Just wanted to add that the gas thing affects different motors differently! This mower can sit for over a year no joke and has many times infact it was last summer i ran it last its only for trim when the wife ask 🙄 "Chuck" her 42 INCH John Deere gets about everything , you can pump the bubble 4 times it will fire up first pull everytime, wife was watching when i brought it out ,when it fired up she was smiling cause it always does....im not sure how old it is prolly 21 plus cause her parents had it before i meet her 😀 .....but im always amazed that it cranks right up 👍 and runs great ! And it just sits out by the shed with a old shower curtain liner covering it all year! 😂 ...i showed her this post and my reply about mower she said its been sitting two years ,shes prolly right i lose track of time 🤪


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

I don’t understand the logic behind pumping the gas from your boat and putting in a car or truck or lawn mower…..you boat should have a fuel/water separator. Your car/truck/mower does not.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Water and contamination are only part of the problem. Current gasoline is not the same chemically as gasoline from years past. The chemical components of todays fuel dissociates much quicker into different constituents. These constituents can plate out and foul the fuel delivery systems in gas engines. Automotive fuel delivery systems can manage or endure fuel dissociation much better than boat or lawnmower fuel systems.

so as a rule of thumb try to use fresh fuel, try to not let it get more than 4 week old. Can you get away with it being older than four weeks? Yes but try to minimize it. On boats and small gas engines try to use non ethanol fuel if you can. Also use a fuel conditioner or stabilizer recommended by a professional. The people good people on this site has named good choices


----------

